# Tire Brands



## Netdewt (Feb 19, 2008)

*I'm interested in hearing brands that you all would recommend. Or maybe ones to stay away from? I did some searches, but thought I'd try to get some direct feedback. Any other recommendations for stores to buy from as well?*
16x6.5 et 45 wheels, leaning towards a cupkit (I really want coils, but I don't know if I can make the leap), thinking 8mm spacers front and 20mm back so that I can keep fenders stock. The suspension will be all stock for a bit while funds are recollected. Also, I'm keeping my steelies with all-seasons on them, so summer tires are an option.
I've been looking at 195/45/16's and 205/45/16's.








In searches at tire sites, I've noticed these:
*High Performance Tire* - http://highperformancetire.com/
Falken ZE-912 - $64 all-season
*Tire Rack* - http://www.tirerack.com/
Kumho Ecsta AST - $66 all-season
Sumitomo HTR Z II - $68 summer
Yokohama Parada Spec-2 - $74 summer
Dunlop Direzza DZ101 - $78 summer
Kumho Ecsta SPT - $82 summer
*Tire Savings* - https://www.tiresavings.com/ (shoddy site)
Toyo Proxes 4 - $87 all-season
I also checked discounttire.com and searched Google, these were the lowest prices I could find.


----------



## SeangettinVR (Apr 16, 2007)

i purchased toyo proxies for 68 a tire around christmas look around for a good deal


----------



## Vmk3W (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: Tire Brands (Netdewt)*

i just got toyo proxes t1r in 195/45/16 from edge racing. $94 oer tire but pretty worth it
i really like them, not as much stretch as a falken would have (so i've heard) but good tires and good place http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i'd recommend staying away from 205s, it'd be too much tire on those wheels
hope this helps


----------



## vanaman (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: Tire Brands (Vmk3W)*

im fond of bfg
steve


----------



## Netdewt (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: Tire Brands (Vmk3W)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vmk3W* »_i just got toyo proxes t1r in 195/45/16 from edge racing. $94 oer tire but pretty worth it
i really like them, not as much stretch as a falken would have (so i've heard) but good tires and good place http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i'd recommend staying away from 205s, it'd be too much tire on those wheels
hope this helps









195s are just hard to find... less selection.


----------



## Dan J Reed (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: Tire Brands (Netdewt)*

You'll rub w/ 20mm spacers in the rear.
I run the same wheels, and I *Almost* rubbed, with 195/45/16s... and 15mm spacers.
Goodyear F1 tires!
/thread!


_Modified by Dan J Reed at 7:20 PM 3-9-2008_


----------



## Vmk3W (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: Tire Brands (Netdewt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Netdewt* »_
195s are just hard to find... less selection.

tell me about it, it took me forever to find them, and then even longer for a good price. but i think you'd be happier with the look of a 195 instead of a 205. 205 could get a little balloon-y imo


----------



## Netdewt (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: Tire Brands (Netdewt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dan J Reed* »_You'll rub w/ 20mm spacers in the rear.
I run the same wheels, and I *Almost* rubbed, with 195/45/16s... and 15mm spacers.
Goodyear F1 tires!

Rubbing comment noted.
*Tire Rack* - http://www.tirerack.com/
Goodyear Eagle F1 GS-D3 - $97 summer
(SPECIAL OFFER:Buy set of four and get a $50 rebate)

_Quote, originally posted by *Vmk3W* »_205 could get a little balloon-y imo

that's what i was thinking


_Modified by Netdewt at 11:42 AM 3-9-2008_


----------



## McDubin (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: Tire Brands (Vmk3W)*

i just ordered the 205/40/16 yokohama parada spec 2's for my 16x6.5's. the rim width on those tires were 6.5-7.5 so they should fit up nice. all the other 205/40/16, the lowest the rim width range was 7.5, so the side walls would probably look a little too bumped out and meaty for my liking. unfortunately they are on back order considering how good the pricing is on such a good tire, but when they come in and i get them mounted ill take a pic and send it over. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Netdewt (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: Tire Brands (Netdewt)*

Available in 195/45/16:
*Discount Tire* - http://www.discounttire.com/
Yokohama S.drive - $105 summer
*Tire Rack* - http://www.tirerack.com/
Goodyear Eagle F1 GS-D3 - $97 summer
(SPECIAL OFFER:Buy set of four and get a $50 rebate)
*Online Tires* - http://www.onlinetires.com/
Toyo Proxes T1R - $92 all-season


_Modified by Netdewt at 9:14 PM 3-9-2008_


----------



## Deadman26 (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: Tire Brands (Netdewt)*

get all-season tires. summer tires are to soft, and depending how much driving you do you will be buying new tires every year


----------



## Netdewt (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: Tire Brands (Deadman26)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Deadman26* »_get all-season tires. summer tires are to soft, and depending how much driving you do you will be buying new tires every year

Ugh... don't want to do that. I don't know if I've even found any 195/45/16 all-seasons yet. Crap.
Edit: I think the T1R's are all-season? Michelin Pilot Exalto are too, but they're too much ($130).


_Modified by Netdewt at 12:37 PM 3-9-2008_


----------



## bimmen325 (Feb 16, 2003)

goodyear f1's, remember tires affect braking, handling and top speed get the best you can afford.


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (bimmen325)*

Don't bother with the Goodyear F1s.
Look at the tire rack comparisons. They perform the same as tires half of thier cost.


----------



## Netdewt (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: (JDriver1.8t)*

Now that they moved this thread no one looks at it (it was originally in the mk3 forum).


----------



## Dan J Reed (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Netdewt)*


----------



## Netdewt (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: Tire Brands (Deadman26)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Deadman26* »_get all-season tires. summer tires are to soft, and depending how much driving you do you will be buying new tires every year

How true is this?


----------



## Netdewt (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: Tire Brands (McDubin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *McDubin* »_i just ordered the 205/40/16 yokohama parada spec 2's for my 16x6.5's. the rim width on those tires were 6.5-7.5 so they should fit up nice. all the other 205/40/16, the lowest the rim width range was 7.5, so the side walls would probably look a little too bumped out and meaty

This makes no sense to me. A size is a size, is it not?
I'm now considering going with all-seasons and selling the stockies, just to get extra money to put back into the car and reduce clutter. I already have no storage space at my apartment. This would mean I can't get 195's because I have yet to find any all-seasons made in the 195/45/16 size. Would going to 185 look stupid?


----------



## Netdewt (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: Tire Brands (Netdewt)*

I'm so torn...
I've pretty much ruled out 195 width because all-seasons are pretty much non-existent in that size.
Now I need to decide between 205/45/16 and 205/40/16. The suspension will be a SuperSport CupKit.
This car has the SuperSport and 205/40/16's with 16x7.5 wheels (I know, they'll fit mine a bit different):








- - -
This car has an Autotech Clubsport and 205/45/16's with the exact wheels I have:








What to do???


----------



## Jbradford (Dec 19, 2010)

*autotech Club sport kit*

hi i have the same wheels and tires and i want to buy a autotech clubsport kit was it worth it and was there alot space still in between the wheel well and tire?, or did you not like the kit.


----------

